# Whats the most coyotes you guys have come in at one stand



## thepain1 (Dec 20, 2006)

I went out again today and had 8  coytes come in all at once the problem is they came in down wind and they seen my truck. I felt like crying they all ran off didnt come any closer then 500 yard i would say.
All i can say is it could have been fun. :beer:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Called in 6 once. killed one. Missed an easy as heck 150yd standing shot on #2.

Was calling one time and spotted a group of 5 on the hill about 1.5 miles away. Turned the scope way up to get a better look, then moved in on them and started calling again. They came alright. At 40yds I could not get them to stop. I put my eye to the scope to shoot. D'OH! THE SCOPE IS STILL AT 20x :x ....I missed.


----------



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

this december my buddy and i called 6 in, unsure if he was ready or not i waited to long to strat the guns ablasin and i only got one. :sniper:

but mostly we just get singles with the hopes of doubles!


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

12....Another time called in 9 killed em all.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Danny B said:


> 12....Another time called in 9 killed em all.


You filthy animal! :x How do you sleep at night?! :lol:


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Real easy.


----------



## FurGittr (Jan 24, 2003)

Seven,I was running the video camera brother got a double out of them. Was worth not having a gun though to get it on film.


----------



## nitwit (Dec 18, 2004)

Two years ago I had a total of 5 come in, almost simultaneously, from 3 different directions. I was so excited/confused that I only managed to get off one shot - and MISSED!!
Nitwit


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I called in a group of 4 once. Brad T shot two of them.


----------



## moparnutz75 (Feb 10, 2007)

sadly only 2 at one time.... BUT season aint over..and that was in november. and yeah i missed with my bow... buy the way. them lil b***ds are smarter than i used to give them credit for. one came strait in and the other circled around my tree.... what a RUSH that was. 2 dogs 15 feet from my tree looking for a mouse that wasnt there.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

In my experience if a bunch of coyotes all come in at the same time it's a chinese fire drill, :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: chances of getting them all is very slim.  
On the other hand if they come in one at a time and I've had that happen many times you can get them all or close to it, especally at night.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I have had five come in at once. Had as many as 9 coming but they all held up on a hill.They weren't all together they all gathered one or two at a time on the same hill (i'm assuming there was a carcass in the area) One of my partners called in nine coyotes on one stand and shot three they were all in groups of two or three or four


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

7 is my personal best,

dang Danny, 12, nice.

xdeano


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

called in 4......and me and a buddie missed them   ahh i love it broadside 60 yards :lol:


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Had 5 come in at same time...killed 3.


----------



## thepain1 (Dec 20, 2006)

that danny sounds like a bit off a animal calls in 9 and shoots them all real nice :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :beer:


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Thepain1, trust me, I've been there done that. I don't lie or cheat, I have nothing to prove. You have to remember I started predator calling way back before most new callers were born. :wink: By the way, that 9 dead coyote count in one stand came out of Baja California back in 1981. We took 37 animals on that hunt. 27 coyotes, 5 bobcats and 5 gray fox.


----------

